
UFC’s Fight Pass experiencing issues ahead of McGregor v Mayweather fight - toufka
http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/more-sports/ufc-fight-pass-mcgregor-mayweather-fight-article-1.3445552
======
toufka
>Showtime executive vice president Stephen Espinoza told ESPN's Sal
Paolantonio, "Due to the overwhelming demand, capacity of cable systems around
the country are being overwhelmed. They are shutting down and rebooting some
of these cable systems.

[http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/20469815/floyd-
mayweat...](http://www.espn.com/boxing/story/_/id/20469815/floyd-mayweather-
conor-mcgregor-delay-ppv-problems)

------
bruceb
Is there not a way to stress test before an event that is a world attraction ?

